# Zepplin!!



## techhousejunkie (Dec 11, 2007)

I dont know if anyone is a led zepplin fan but they played yesterday for the first time in 28 years (it was across the pond though)


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 12, 2007)

I heard about that! I was in High School when they were in their prime. I was never a big fan but there's no denying they made great music. 

I hope they do a tour. Maybe they could do a double bill with the Rolling Stones and charge $500 per ticket (scalped for $2000)!!! Outdoor stadiums only, 50,000 seats minimum. $25,000,000 per date!! They guys need to catch up on all the money they've missed in the last 28 years!!!


----------

